
Explosives fail to demolish Pontiac Silverdome - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/sports/nfl/lions/2017/12/03/pontiac-silverdome-demolition-failure-detroit-lions/917277001/
======
rmason
Pretty nice summary of the history of the Detroit Lions! People wonder why
I've never followed the NFL ;<).

